# Acura mdx or Lexus NX200



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

Which would you pick? I'm looking at a 2015 model in each. The nx300h would be nice but they're at least 5k more. I do Uber part time but it would be nice to have the option of doing select.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lexus. Can't go wrong with a Toyota. 

I wouldn't destroy it ridesharing though.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

MDX has 3rd row. I don't believe the Lexus does until 2018/19 (i could be wrong) You may as well get the MDX and do XL. You'll get 20 XL trips to every 1 Select trip. Money is on XL


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

MDX (Honda Pilot) is a much larger vehicle than the NX200 (Toyota RAV4).
Personally, i think the Honda Pilot is a better value over the MDX.
Both the Pilot and RAV4 have much more cargo and leg room than their high end siblings.

My wife has the 2016 Pilot Touring and loves it. She test drove the NX200 and MDX, but the Pilot overall was a better value, and seats 8 in the Touring trim, 7 in the Elite trim.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Transeau said:


> MDX (Honda Pilot) is a much larger vehicle than the NX200 (Toyota RAV4).
> Personally, i think the Honda Pilot is a better value over the MDX.
> Both the Pilot and RAV4 have much more cargo and leg room than their high end siblings.
> 
> My wife has the 2016 Pilot Touring and loves it. She test drove the NX200 and MDX, but the Pilot overall was a better value, and seats 8 in the Touring trim, 7 in the Elite trim.


He wants to do Select. Pilot is not a luxury car and doesn't qualify for Select (at least in our market). MDX does.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MDX os lux SUV in my market


----------



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

I meant to say Acura RDX.....opps! The advantage I saw over the RDX was a little more legroom and luggage space. The Lexus may be s better looking car and probably more reliable. I have a cousin that has a 2015 honda mini van that always seems to have a check engine light!


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Moore887 said:


> I meant to say Acura RDX.....opps! The advantage I saw over the RDX was a little more legroom and luggage space. The Lexus may be s better looking car and probably more reliable. I have a cousin that has a 2015 honda mini van that always seems to have a check engine light!


In that case...still go with the MDX


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> He wants to do Select. Pilot is not a luxury car and doesn't qualify for Select (at least in our market). MDX does.


ugh, lame. The Pilot Touring or Elite is SO MUCH nicer the lower trims on the MDX, and so much less expensive. The biggest difference is the fake wood trim.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Transeau said:


> ugh, lame. The Pilot Touring or Elite is SO MUCH nicer the lower trims on the MDX, and so much less expensive. The biggest difference is the fake wood trim.


And stiffer ride, and fake leather vs soft real leather. The new gen pilot is very nice and has newer tech, but it's still a Pilot and not a Luxury class vehicle. Go for a drive in a MDX/Infinity QX or Lexus, you'll notice the difference.

I think there are markets out there that would accept it as Select, however. I can't remember where it is, but there's markets that allow Honda Accords and Nissan Maximas and whatnot, as Select, lol.


----------



## Moore887 (Dec 11, 2015)

I would have thought our Kia Sedona would have been select. It's an sxl with cream leather interior and recliners on the second row with foot rests. I was in a k900 last week (select) and I thought my Sedona was just as good. I think I'm leaning towards the Lexus nx200t now but I won't be buying until January so theres a chance an NX300h might slip down to $25,000


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Moore887 said:


> I would have thought our Kia Sedona would have been select. It's an sxl with cream leather interior and recliners on the second row with foot rests. I was in a k900 last week (select) and I thought my Sedona was just as good. I think I'm leaning towards the Lexus nx200t now but I won't be buying until January so theres a chance an NX300h might slip down to $25,000


Check your local market vehicle requirements for Select. You may be in a city that allows just about anything on Select, or if you notice a lot of average cars on the list, you may be able to get Uber to add yours.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> He wants to do Select. Pilot is not a luxury car and doesn't qualify for Select (at least in our market). MDX does.


Hes only mentioning the Honda pilot because that is the base of the MDX



Moore887 said:


> I meant to say Acura RDX.....opps! The advantage I saw over the RDX was a little more legroom and luggage space. The Lexus may be s better looking car and probably more reliable. I have a cousin that has a 2015 honda mini van that always seems to have a check engine light!


In that case, nneither. Why spend extra money on a new vehicle for no benefit. Select is dead but for a few markets and I doubt any of those markets are in Florida.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> In that case...still go with the MDX


Select/lux only sucks, get the mdx


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Acura/Honda Nissan Notorious for transmission failure. (Just like BMW & Mercedes are garbage) I'll bet $2.00 Acura MDX has transmission problems. Only bullet proof transmission is built by Aisin?


----------

